
Can "art" web sites rake in the dough? - nonrecursive

======
nonrecursive
Lately I've been making small web sites just because I like the ideas behind
them. One, <http://www.nobodynotes.com> , allows people to browse and leave
anonymous notes. The other, <http://www.phobiatopia.com,> collects and maps
people's fears.

They have less practical value than even truemors.com, but it'd be really
great if they could generate revenue somehow. Right now, though, I apparently
don't have enough imagination to come up with a working business model. I
actually consider these sites to be minor works of art, made for the pure
enjoyment of it and serving no practical purpose. So is it possible for such a
web site to make money? And in particular, would it be possible for one of my
sites to make money?

Thanks :)

~~~
tyohn
I wish phobiatopia would come up - it sounds interesting - I keep getting
"Service Temporarily Unavailable".

~~~
nonrecursive
It should be ok now. It's on a piddly server with a couple other rails sites,
but I think I've freed up enough resources for it to work ok.

